# What colour is my horse exactly?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

She looks like a dark bay to me, since she has black points.


----------



## Sarahbalou (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow, thanks for your quick reaction!


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

I second dark bay, but I am really not super knowledgable on "browns" lol. Hopefully one of our resident color guru's can give a definite answer


----------



## Sarahbalou (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## dunfold (Nov 15, 2010)

She is a brown. The brown also have black points as it is also a black based colour


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

dark bay because of the points. she's beautiful


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I think she may be a lobo dun.. It's a rare colour that i believe usually pops up only in mustangs. But I know a Kiger mare that is that colour, and she is brown around the eyes and muzzle like this, and has kind of lighter points on her body that resemble more of a dunnish colour like your horse does... And she also has dark points. Lobos are often mistaken as bays or browns


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Lobo dun kiger mare


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Nokotaheaven said:


> I think she may be a lobo dun.. It's a rare colour that i believe usually pops up only in mustangs. But I know a Kiger mare that is that colour, and she is brown around the eyes and muzzle like this, and has kind of lighter points on her body that resemble more of a dunnish colour like your horse does... And she also has dark points. Lobos are often mistaken as bays or browns


If the OP was in the States, I'd say _maybe_ to your color thought. However, the OP is in Belgium, so I _highly_ doubt her horse is a mustang or a lobo dun.

OP, my vote is going to brown on this one. The difference in color between her winter coat and summer coat leads me to think brown. The only true dark bay horses I've known haven't changed color from one season to another.


----------



## Sarahbalou (Apr 12, 2012)

I was just going to say I highly doubt she's a mustang. I may not know her breed, but she's certainly not (related to) the mustang. Although it would be cool if she had a rare colour .

@DraftyAiresMum: so that's the difference between dark bay and brown? According to Wikipedia it's just the same colour . But Wikipedia isn't always right of course.

Thanks for all your responses btw.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Okay. I'm just saying its possible. Besides, all the North American horses came from somewhere else in the world... Kigers specifically came from Spain. And there have, throughout history, been colours seen in north american horses, seen on horses in Europe.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She is brown for sure IMO.

Bay, brown, and wild bay are all variations of the agouti gene. Agouti restricts black. Bay, brown and wild bay all restrict black in different ways.

Browns are tan (or mealy) through the soft points that would not "sunfade" before the rest of the horse (near the stifle and elbow, along the buttocks, around the muzzle and eyes, etc.)


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

looks like a dark bay to me....


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Definitely brown.


----------



## Sarahbalou (Apr 12, 2012)

Dark bay: 4
Brown: 3
Lobo dun: 1

So more people who say dark bay, but the ones who say brown seem to be more certain  . It's just so much easier in Dutch


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Brown is a "newer" term and it would appear that the majority of horse owners do not want to say they own a boring brown horse. To the average horse owner that has not researched horse color genetics would assume the horse to be a dark bay, but for the reasons that ND pointed out, it is definitely a brown horse.


----------



## Sarahbalou (Apr 12, 2012)

Okay, thanks! Then I have checked the right box .
I'm gonna go offline now, otherwise I could be here all night and I still have to study (it's almost midnight here:-o)


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I like the term brown over bay. This horse looks like a brown.
Bay is far more common, or maybe not any longer! LOL!
Going to start a "Show your bay/brown horse!" I wanna compare apples to dark apples!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Yea I'm going to switch my decision to brown.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks like a normal Brown to me.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

lobo dun sounds fake....just saying. Sounds like a brown with dun markings, but you didn't describe any dun markings, so thus no dun....hmm...

BAD *** BROWN.


----------

